# EHU about 1hour from Calais?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Suggestions please for a guaranteed EHU preferably on a Coastal Aire no more than 1 hour driving south from Calais.

We're off in our new MH on Wednesday, arrive about an hour before dusk, and would prefer to be on EHU for the first night until we get the hang of things.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Keith, 

Don't think there is such a thing. The only Aire I know where each pitch ( they are between long logs laid out to give seperation ) is at Ange, in the Loire area. Much further than an hour from Calais.

I would suggest getting the ACSI book and card which gives you sites with EHU for set prices of €12, €14, or €16 per night. Not all are open in the Winter so you need to have a good look before you go. Try looking at their website where they have an interactive map to find suitable sites.

Have a good time,

Gary.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Embry is nice but of course, ehu not guaranteed - as for any aire.

Not coastal but around 50 miles from Calais.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

There is a bourne with fresh water and waste disposal at the services at the Baie de La Somme which is about 40 miles south of Calais on the motorway towards Abbeville. It has electric sockets but I have never had need to use them so don't know if they will be operational. 

Mike


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Suggestions please for a guaranteed EHU preferably on a Coastal Aire no more than 1 hour driving south from Calais.
> 
> We're off in our new MH on Wednesday, arrive about an hour before dusk, and would prefer to be on EHU for the first night until we get the hang of things.


The only aire I have used from Calais with EHU is Honfleur but that's about 3 hours away. Suggest you look for a campsite


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Do you need EHU for a night or two? I only ask as your a self confessed newbie! Your drive there should have put enough charge into your leisure battery(ies) to last the night.

There is one that does have EHU though, it is a private one behind a hotel. About an hour or just underfrom Calais. I think it's called Hotel Bal. Someone should know the whereabouts. GB Privilege us it on their French Paris jaunts.

There is a very nice municipal site at Montruil Sur Mer, I can recommend, Camping Fontaine Les Clercs. It's about 40 minutes from Calais and is open all year. Very handy for the walled town. Famous as FM Haigs' HQ during WW.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for your prompt replies.

I just wanted to get settled first night, make sure everything is working as it should be, and then start to relax a bit more.

As you say, we may not really need EHU but I didn't want to go deeper into France without knowing everything was ticking over ok.

The new aire at Boulogne (opposite the Frites) looks easy enough to get to, although EHU isn't available on each pitch, and we may head there.

Any other suggestions appreciated,

Thanks again.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

The closest aire that i know with EHU is at Le Treport which is 89 miles from Calais.
Why not stop your first night in the UK and check out your electrics

RD


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

This private aire is less than an hour south of Calais and appears to have hookups at the farm site.

Ferme de l'Horloge.

We've stayed there a couple of times but not used the hookups and it claims it's open all year.

Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

04HBG said:


> The closest aire that i know with EHU is at Le Treport which is 89 miles from Calais.
> Why not stop your first night in the UK and check out your electrics
> 
> RD


I was going to suggest that one

But when we went, winter 2010. Several French. Ans had taken 2 ehu's. Each. As they are low amps (4 I think). They were using them for heating via an extension and charging with a standard ehu!.

Might be a case of having to upset someone!


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Camping La Pinede, Etaples on D940 just before Etaples, open 'til Nov 30th here
Web Page Name


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

homenaway said:


> This private aire is less than an hour south of Calais and appears to have hookups at the farm site.
> 
> Ferme de l'Horloge.
> 
> ...


We have used this Aire a couple of times and there are plenty of hookups but you will need a 2 pin adaptor and a fairly log cable as the hookups are behind the barn and there is an access way between the barn and the parking. (so you also have to be ok with the possibility that motorhomes will be driving over your cable.)
Its not coastal but not far away and has lovely views across the countryside. It cost 8 euros last time we were there,
Look at Google Maps: Ferme de l'Horloge, Route d'Ausques, Tardinghen, France
Parking is behind the big barn.


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, We use L'Escales camping at Wacquinghen which has aire attached with ehu just off the motorway 15 miles from Calais easy to find .
Lafree


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

ARQUES
ARRAS
BAPAUME
BERCK SUR MER
BERCK SUR MER [2]
BOULOGNE SUR MER
CALAIS
EQUIHEN PLAGE
LE PORTEL
LE TOUQUET [1]
LE TOUQUET [2]
NOEUX LES MINES
NUNCQ-HAUTECOTE
RICHEBOURG
SAINT MARTIN BOULOGNE
SAINT VENANT
all of these are within one hour of calais


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Just be aware some of these aires can be lonely places in Winter. We were in Northern France in December last year and we tried most of the aires on Dragabeds' list. The parking areas were open but on some, most, the facilities were turned off, even the cassette dump rinse water.

The French are very keen motorhomers, but only between May & September! The aires that are chock full in the Summer are empty. We have a rule that if one of us is unhappy about somewhere, for whatever reason, we move on and find another. Le Touquet, (1&2), Equien Plage, and Berque Sur Mer were all deserted and we chose to move off because they didn't feel right on the day.

Make sure you have plenty of flexibilty in your plans and remember it goes dark very quickly at this time of the year. Driving round an unfamiliar area in a van you're getting the feel of might be a bit stressful, so make to get to your destination by 15.00 at the latest.


----------

